# C virus UK and treatment being cancelled



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

ME - Private DD IVF in UK 

At the moment the Clinic  ( Bristol ) are saying nothing which I find absolutly crap. 

The news / gov info/ health info and every thing i read and hear suggests that: 

NHS staff and facilities and private health care nurses and doctors and facilities will be redeployed ( and retrained for ventilation training ) soon. Private beds will be used for emergency care too . All non urgent business will be shut down .  


Am I the only one that is wanting some info form my clinic. ? why are they silent ? Just started meds / donor in  the middle of treatment and if/. when cancelled she prob wont want to repeat . DD is particularly complicated as involves 3 people but if everyones treamtent is going to be cancelled why are we not being given information / advice/ information on refunds ( or not as the case may be) .  It is a massive psychological deal and many people might be on their last hope and last scrap of energy with IVF and not not be able to continue after current treatment is cancelled . 

Has anyone actually had info form UK clinics ? I feel like i am going mads and no one is listening to be honest ! thanks x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe the cycle will carry on and embryos be frozen for a letter fet ? Rather than cancelling mid cycle for the donors etc.


----------



## Mees_2020 (Oct 12, 2019)

I can not tell how the situation is in Bristol, but the deal may be the same like Cyprus, where I should have been for treatment. They canceled the treatment for me; I was going to get a fresh DE. 8 hours before take of I had to cancel the flight... The lady-donor, of course, could not cancel her treatment so her necessary treatment and the eggcollection was done as planned. It looks like absolutely necessary treatments are going to be done and all that can be postponed, will be postponed. I have to go back after the summer (if corona is gone) and get a FET in stead of a fresh DE.

I see the same thing happening in different country's with all kind of branches/activities; only the absolute necessary will be done, just to prevent contacts and infections with the coronavirus.

They should keep you informed, but as long as the don't say your treatment wil be postponed, I would keep to your protocol (medication). Maybe they find your treatment also absolutely necessary and will continue... I hope so for you.

Wish you the best!


----------



## Mac78 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi, snowdrop

I am not cycling in the UK, in fact, I am just back from Spain after a DE transfer last week. I was and still really worried about the whole corona situation before and after the transfer. My first concern was "is my transfer going to be cancelled"? I asked my coordinator if the clinic had any protocol in place and even questioned if I had to be tested before the transfer. The answer was that the Spanish Fertility Society and the Spanish Government had issued standard protocols and recommendations to help prevention of the virus, and the directors of the clinic were implementing all necessary extra measures. Very vague as she did not say what was all the necessary extra measures.
We decided to trust and carry on as DH was already there to do his part, and everything went ahead as planned. Two days after the transfer Spain declared a state of emergency and then I got really worried. At this point, I had been there for over a week and DH 2 weeks so we both could potentially be carrying the virus. My plan was the rest in Spain after the transfer for another week, but I book a flight straight away and came back home. I was expecting to be tested when entering in the UK, but nothing happened. We both had a sore throat and headaches until yesterday, but both feeling well today, DH is working from home for the next two weeks and I am on holiday, so not leaving the house or seeing anyone. 
We all know that this journey is very stressful, but I can honestly say that these 2-weeks waiting has become even more stressful as I am constantly anxious, not just about if we have achieved pregnancy, but also worried if we did, how we are going to be able to protect ourselves from this virus. The stress of not getting the virus would be constantly present and although I know that is very likely that it won't be life-threatening, on my case, but getting the virus on the first trimester could increase chances of a miscarriage. I have friends in Italy and they said that the coughing is the worst stage, so I can't imagine dealing with something like that on the first trimester.
So I think what you also need to ask yourself is, even if your Clinic is willing to go ahead would you still want to go ahead with the treatment now? I decided to go ahead and now I am finding overwhelming.  I am trying my best to stay positive and hope for the best outcome but it is not easy.


----------



## Mac78 (Jul 11, 2017)

Just as I finished typing my message above, I received an email from my coordinator saying that the Clinic will be closed from tomorrow and all the treatments are now suspended until further notice. The decision is based on the restrictions imposed by the Spanish Government over the weekend, which include the obligation of all public and private medical clinics to remain completely at the disposition of both the Government and the military from tomorrow.

I know here in the UK the cases are lower than in Spain but has taken less than 2 weeks for things to spiral really fast over there. I don't know why the UK Government is not really taking measures and communicating those with all the sectors and the people. It's really concerning that when they do act will be too late and many lives will be lost.


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

God, what an awful situation.  The clinic is telling me nothing ( Bristol) and just anxious 100 % of the time. I am single DD ivf and it is all too much x


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

Snowdrop I understand your anxiety! I was due to start my FET cycle in a few weeks which I’ve been preparing for for quite a while. My anxiety has been so elevated waiting to hear what’s going to happen. I’m at the same clinic in Spain as Mac78 and so was told they were closing for an unknown amount of time. They’re a private hospital and will be supporting the government with equipment etc which of course is the right thing to do.

I am really sad though   we’ve been preparing ourselves for our next cycle for a long time now and you all know the anxiety that comes with it is mentally exhausting. 

Hopefully you’ll know more from Bristol soon so you know where you stand xxx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Ah this is so sad for everyone after all the prep and patience and resilience and planning and psychological / emotional journey. It is an unprecedented situation i hear and how could any one prepare or predict it ? things being postponed means more waiting / new planning / treatments possibly more donor treatments , drugs , proceedures ,just awful for everyone on this IVF journey. 

It seems crazy with BCRM that they have not sent mail outs to update people , no medic will speak to me , emails ignored so I dont have a clue  (other than i think it will be cancelled and facilities redeployed and staff redeployed )  i didnt think it could get any worse to be single having DD IVF at 43 on me tod , no supoport, then it did get worse ! x


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Are people expecting forthcoming IVF in the UK to be cancelled ? Have UK Cinics / Are they giving info and advice to you ? 


At My clinic BCRM it is not possible to speak to  a medic  - thank you x


----------



## Sunshine80 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi,

I’ve been for my day 7 scan today and been advised that treatment may be cancelled or embryos frozen but they don’t know yet so I’m still carrying on with the meds and having a day 9 scan on Thursday where hopefully they’ll be able to tell me more. 

I’m devastated as I’ve done FET three times and had positive pg test twice but nothing on the scan, I’ve never done a fresh cycle as I totally overstimulated last time and all embryos had to be frozen.

I just really wanted to do a fully fresh cycle and now that chance seems to be gone again. Feeling really selfish as I totally get this Coronavirus needs to be dealt with and should take priority but why bloody now!!! 😩

If I find out more on Thursday, I’ll let you know. I’m at Leeds Fertility BTW.


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - someone else has started a similar thread too ( guess this one was about UK treatment ) 

yes DD ivf in the middle of cancelled , i was asking for days about info and i finally spoke to dr today .  I am sad that they were so **** about  ( not ) communicating . I have 0 understanding from family etc - they dont get it, never have , more worried about st paddy s at the pub cancelled /.  For others this is the end of decades of hope of a family life.  I am beyond words  .  Yep might sound selfish ,  what a nightmare time.,  The dr today said to me it is worse to loose family members from the C virus .  That is not a fact , it is a discussion in my opinion but as always I know nothing as I am just going through it.  I am totally lost for words xx


----------



## Saltysea (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey snowdropwood, this is a very trying time for many many people and I'm sorry for what you are going through and your lack of support. It seems like the end of the world right now, but this will most likely be over in a few months and things will slowly go back to normal. It's never the end in this situation although it sometimes feels like it. For someone that dies due to the virus, it unfortunately really is the end. But you are right, the one doesn't really make the other any easier. It'll be okay again sometime soon.


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you x What a deadful time for everyone ,  I have felt this is the end of many things in the world, including (selfishly ) for me hope of children.  I hope their is hope beyond this and life recovers .  I didnt have the resources as a  single person 43 having last hope DD treatment to see beyond this . Day at a time and lessons to learn about compassion for me at least ! Thank you for kindness and hope xx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

The clinic rang today - the egg donor is stopping on instruction  from Med director due to C virus crisis ( staffing, safety, resources being redeplyed to the crisis )  ) .  I used to think that fertility treatment was characterized by uncertainty , being out of control, in the hands of the Gods,  - this crisis takes this to  a new level. No answers , I hope that there is still hope !    xx


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry it’s been cancelled Snowdrop. What will this mean for you now, another waiting game like for me?


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - I have tried to ring the clinic and ask some questions e.g does the donor want to go again in the future but i cant get through to anyone so I guess I know nothing really , awful time all around for everyone, couldn't have predicted IVF would end like this tbh.  do you have any info about things in your situation ? x


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

I think trying to get any info atm is probably unrealistic - the website of the clinic has updated things a bit  - i think some people receiving meds are perhaps continuing for egg retrieval ( ?) but the donor in my case has stopped for reasons of staffing/ safety / HFEA information  - any information / thoughts from others would be helpful ? .  I imagine we are all gutted on this particularly journey when it is all cancelled.  I can only imagine that the health system ( inc private ) are having a unimaginably difficult time and in some ways I can see that IVF is not a priority. I doesn't stop the shock and anxiety and mental exhaustion though ., Be safe and well., xx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Love=Lucy - 

on another thread you mentioned the difficulty of the ' there will be a baby boom in 9 months time with everyone staying at home ! '  - glad you mentioned it as find it heartbreaking - it is meant jovially but when you hear it in conversation and you have had your your (DD) IVF cancelled ( and coping with it privately / silently as you are single ) after years / decades of going through it , there aren't really any words  - but glad you mentioned it as I cant in any other place in the world right now x x


----------



## Babyhopeful (Sep 17, 2016)

I’m sorry to hear people’s news about their cancelled cycles. I am also in the same position. I was due to start meds next week and had a phone call from my clinic yesterday to say that all new cycles have been cancelled. Time is ticking on for me and like others I have found the endless rounds of IVF mentally exhausting and this is now quite hard to bear. I completely understand the need to prioritise care and services across the country and I know the situation is hard to predict. However, other countries have taken a more pragmatic and reasoned approach to IVF treatment, continuing as normal, closing for now and reviewing again at the end of March or freezing eggs and embryos to avoid transferring during the pandemic. If we could have some clear guidance as to when the situation is likely to be reviewed that would help, but at the moment the only message we have is that all IVF has ceased.


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree but I am told not even the Med Director can give a time line. Yes IVF is characterized by uncertainty / not being able to plan for a future / exhaustion/ the clock ticking so I agree this current no guidance is awful. I am just told there are no answers as this is unprecedented to all the medics . I think after several months i might be running out of steam and hope - never could have predicted this , be well xx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Same here we were about to have DE FET with our last frostie and my clock is pretty much running out as I said would stop this year. It’s so hard but just trying to distract myself. Thinking of you all and stay safe x


----------



## Paje (Jan 31, 2018)

hi snowdropwood,
im so sorry . I hear your heart breaking, and I can't do much to help you feel any better about it. I have actually never posted before, but I felt I had to give you a virtual hug  …. having no family support must be very hard. allow yourself to be disappointed, and use this space to share that pain... it's the one place I think we all get a lot of support and understanding.... 

(our journey is virtually secret, only a handful of close friends know what we have gone though- hubby's sibling had a devastating loss a few years back that affected his whole family, so we had chosen not to share our journey when it started back then, as it's hard enough to handle our own expectations, never mind that of their family who would be further heartbroken. they just think we are odd middle-aged teetotallers and utter boring fks these days! )

i'm another who was due to start end of this week. I turned 44 last Wednesday, so I already knew this was a very low chance, but having finally done immunes testing, getting results that explain some of the experiences we have had, having hubby see an androlygist & us getting direction of how we could try a likely, last , cycle.. well, yeah, it's all on hold for an indeterminate length of time.
my clinic is in Scotland, a private clinic ( obv's due to age) and they had explained if any of their patients had already started their cycle of drugs they were only being given the option to freeze eggs or embryos, no transfers were taking place. that was what the clinic had been told to do.
when I spoke to my clinic, on Thursday, the clinic advised they were bluntly instructed they were not allowed to assist anyone in getting pregnant right now.
(I had £1500 of drugs delivered that morning, oh the irony!) I have to respect that decision, as hard as it is.

I had been watching the C virus related news the last 4 weeks, knowing my new protocol was going to involve immune suppressions - and feeling increasing nervous as time went on. half of me is disappointed - not yet facing the big picture of what this likely r e a l l y means for us and our family hopes (I don't think my hubby would be won over to donor eggs, so really own eggs is the only way for us as a couple…and with an AMH of 3.1 in most recent test - yeah, I knew it was a very long shot already).. but the other half of me relieved the decision has been made by someone.
Suppressing your immune system is a route it took me a while to become comfortable with  - doing it right now - it would be foolhardy and irresponsible of me. and you know what? I like being alive. I like experiencing life. and it would be stupid of me to play with that even if the clinic were willing to support that treatment now. my mom is 83 net month - I'm avoiding her, because, yeah , I'm as strong as an ox( there s that superb immune system again ) but who knows if I may be carrying the dreaded c-virus? it's not right of me to wander about, so I'm living quietly. the logic I am using, is if more people do that, then we may be able to shorten the lifespan of this thing and then maybe, maybe, we could see the halt to fertility treatments being lifted.... it's purely selfish though, so don't call me a saint.
I haven't solved your pain , or answered any of your questions... just saying  I'm here in solidarity with you xxx K


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi Snowdrop, yes we’re just playing the waiting game now with absolutely no idea when it will happen. I’m fortunate that I have a 9 month old from DE already. I was feeling a bit sad for her that I was starting to focus on my next baby (for various reasons now felt the right time to try again) so i’m seeing it as getting to spend more time with her as just a family of us 3. 

And yes!!! The baby boom talk!!! People seem to think it’s so hilarious but definitely not when going through a cancelled cycle or even in general for any one going through fertility issues.

Feeling for all you ladies that are going through this


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - yes feeling for others going through this too and yes there is total uncertainty . The wider global picture is becoming frightening with the C virus.  Private hospital / doctors moving to NHS is also totally right,  at times I feel IVF will never happen because of global forces but I cant accept it was meant to be.  . We are probably all anxious about money/ work/ health/ family and friends and everyone else too at this uncertain time - all very surreal. For now there is quiet as I live alone but plenty of opportunites to help others atm  - thank you for sharing , support and understanding x


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

The magnitude and likely longeivity of the current critical situation is obviously completely awful and is affecting everyone in many different ways. I cant imagine how stressful working in the NHS must be arm. 

Things feel surreal in this dreadful situation,  (they already did i guess starting DD IVF at 43 on my own. ) 

I feel I want to be realistic, sorry if this sounds pessimistic, but I have doubts about whether IVF treatments now cancelled would start again within a time in which it would be legal/ realistic for someone my age to be having treatment.  I think staff will be redeployed to the NHS ( which is of course right ) for a long time, and the space/ facilities/ equipment within clinics redeployed also.  

Does any one else have similar thoughts ? Uncertainty is always a part of IVF I know but I am trying to be as realistic as possible so that I can begin to come to terms with things internally and try to move forward and do something useful during this awful time globally .  take care all x


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

hello, 

i spoke to uk clinic where u was having treatment . They agreed they will be closed for a long time. 

does anyone think they will be having any kind of fertility treatment anywhere in the world before April 2021 ?

Thank you x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@snowdropwood - I think it mainly depends on a country and how fast a goverment will manage the situation. Today Wuhan (China) has partially come back to its normal life, so it took them about 4 months. Italy and Spain have been hit hard. I am currently staying in Poland, and Poland and Czech rep went into quarantine when the 1st patient had been diagnosed and introduced tighten measures to avoid the further spread of the c virus. So the situation (thanks to God) is much much better here, so their clinics might be re opened faster than those in Spain. However. the question of safe travelling and flying remains open. From what I have read Cyprus has managed the situation very well, but it's really difficult to say how the situation will be developing even tomorrow. Let's hope and pray c virus will end as soon as possible x


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Miamiamo, thank you for information, yes indeed the situation is uncertain and I will try to keep open to clinics in Europe too, indeed lets hope and pray c virus will end as soon as possible xx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi , 

There was a a short slot on the BBC news channel this eve about IVF cancellations, an interview with a Professor from University British Columbia, v short interview but did say the ongoing/ indefinate  cancellations of treatment and births this year / and next year  is partly to do with the unknown affects of this virus on pregnancy / fetus - I guess I have difficult / mixed feeling about this as this is a world of a myriad possible complications in any pregnancy and also because natural conceptions are not indefinately being banned as IVF is . I know that the HFEA will be over cautious about starting treatment when ever that is in an unknown future time . That is why I fear that it will be too late for me.  Just my opinion and I am tired and emotional like we all are probably .  I hope that everyone is coping one way or another these very crazy times, take care xx


----------



## Coffeeandcake1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi guys, we are in the same situation. We already have a little girl from egg donation and we were just starting a cycle to try for a sibling when everything got halted. I don’t have any idea how long things will be on hold for but it’s pretty stressful all round. We had a chemical pregnancy from a frozen cycle in October and it hit me really hard. Our original donor was kind enough to offer to donate again and we couldn’t believe our luck & were so excited. Now I have no idea whether she will still want to donate when the time comes. Plus we are cycling in the UK but live in the USA so will have to travel, and also need immune treatment which I know is 100% off the table for now. It’s just a mess.

Has anyone had any updates from the clinics about a likely minimum timeline for closure?


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Coffeeandcake we re very similar. Our donor donated again for us. I had just done a transfer. Chemical pregnancy. And was due to go back end of this month for FET of final embryo. And it’s cancelled. DE in Spain.  

Spain has a possible relaxation on 9th May - I’ve been following news there daily so for anyone cycling there it might be good to just check in with the clinic 

This only means a relaxation though no idea on travel 

Does anyone else have any idea regarding the country they are cycling in?


----------



## Coffeeandcake1 (Apr 15, 2016)

ZC fingers crossed for you!! I hope you are able to get going again soon. It sucks to be stuck in limbo


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi, 

I am glad there are others posting here and I know it is awful times all around . I was perhaps surprised that there weren't many posts about the fact that pretty much ALL IVF has been postponed/ cancelled but I understand there are no answers atm . But it is massive and difficult to process ........

I think we can help support each other , maybe by sharing any info we have like in ZC as that is really informative thank u .  

The fertility Network suggested 6 months . The clinics post info from the HFEA and other Medical Bodies on which they have to base their decisions I believe .  There have been a few things in the media about cancelled IVF . Some of it is really concerning because it quotes the affects on people if things are cancelled for a year . I have emailed the clinic with specific questions . It is really awful , and I guess anything is better than nothing . I am 43 , single , was having DD , I find that I am better when i can keep busy but in truth I find this an utter nightmare which my brain cant quite process . There is total limbo and at times utter grief because I don't see any hope. I am trying to help out with voluntary work locally , walks and apply for jobs . 

Lets share any info if that is OK ? , I think it is helpful. A day at a time ..... xx


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Snowdrop. Where are you cycling? That’s really difficult for you. I do understand those feelings but right now it’s worse because the future is so unclear. 

Are the HFEA saying 6 months from now or from the start? A year to anyone undergoing ivf is far too long. Especially using own eggs. 

While everyone understands this is a pandemic and priorities have shifted to making sure we stay healthy and C19 free. It’s also ok to say this is totally s&@ too! 

I will make contact with the clinic in a week or so. Spain relaxed somewhat yesterday too. It gave me some hope.


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - i had just started Double donation IVF at BCRM ( Bristol ) when it was all cancelled so the donor was cancelled and did not proceed any further ......The HFEA from what I have read have not said any time scale, The Fertility Network said they thought it would be 6 months ( from when lockdown started ) . The clinic can not say but some staff are now redeployed to the NHS front line / furloughed .  I just know that everything will be over cautious about restarting, just my opinion I guess. I don't know if treatment would happen if there was still some social distancing in place in a future point.  Yes there is not plan , no certainty , no moving forward so incredibly difficult for everyone I know. But good to share info here none the less to help inform others , yes i saw some changes in Spain and Italy yesterday  x


----------



## Coffeeandcake1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah it’s definitely s$&! 

We haven’t had any useful info from our clinic but I’ll keep you updated if we do. They have given us a number we can call to ask about our specific cycle so I might do that tomorrow, and see if they will say more informally (but I bet they can’t say all that much at the moment). I just hope our donor will stick around until we can start treatment again - I don’t know how she is feeling about the whole process  and that worries me. She is 30, with young children and I worry that it’s too much to ask for her to remain available indefinitely.

One of my best friends had a baby this week and I’ve been finding it a little hard... I’m thrilled for her but it brings back a lot of unwelcome memories from before we had our first kiddo, when we had many unsuccessful OE cycles and watched others around us start families. Trying to be grateful for the child we have, and enjoy all this extra time with her. A lot of people have made comments about ‘quarantine babies’ or how everyone who has a kiddo our age is trying to a second. I’m baffled bc we are very open about our IVF & egg donation, but I honestly think people forget! I’m a big believer in just being honest when asked, but it’s been annoying to have to keep stating that it’s not an option for us to conceive naturally and that the reason there is no second child looming is because we can’t access treatment!

Sorry - rant over!!!! I needed that 😂
Lots of hugs to you all x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

> I will make contact with the clinic in a week or so. Spain relaxed somewhat yesterday too. It gave me some hope.


Also Poland will be relaxing this Monday, and from what I have read Czech rep managed the situation successfully


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

hi, 

does this means these countries are resuming treatments do you know ? / or maybe already have ....



I spoke to my clinic the other day and asked questions along the lines of ...if there is still social distancing in place would treatments resume ? , and the website talks about having extra resources when they reopen to be able to see lots of patients / lots of appointments and I asked about this . 

They said they are looking at 'the summer ' for restarting most likely even if there is social distancing in place by putting protective practices in place.  A donor had started before so no idea if she would want to again in the future. Some clinic staff are working in the front line for NHS so that is another factor which would mean treatment wouldn't start.  I disagree with C virus having unknown affect on a embryo/fetus as a reason to ban IVF as natural conception is not banned during this period of pandemic so it is contradictory. Anyway I also had a difficult conversation with my mum the other day ( 4 children when she was young , no problems ) and she is quite judgemental ( some things are not meant to be, get on with the rest of your life, don't be so stubborn, give up ) and I think I have finally learnt not to discuss it with her as I find it really painful to be on the receiving end of 'advice' when people have no concept of the disease of infertility or what the journey entails and what people go through emotionally , physically , financially and more .  Anyway not wanting to be negative and i still hope that I will be a Mum and have a family life  - take care all xx


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Snowdropwood I have to contact my clinic when AF arrives. 3 days late right now (thanks to previous drop shot and changes to meds mid cycle) so hopefully in the next few days. But Spain still seems to be in a bad place. 

There is also a huge difference between IVF and DE simply due to the fact that more people have to be considered and managed. So each treatment has its own difficulties. With DE if embryos were created they could be frozen. With IVF using own eggs time is the enemy. So much to consider and this is why people are so so upset grieving and stressed out of their minds. 

For those who are waiting for FET we are in the best group. For those who have selected a donor and are waiting that’s just terribly tough especially if the donor had it started treatment or it was cancelled. 

But overall around the EU the news is positive. I honestly feel we are looking at mid to late summer. I need to hold onto that hope.


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

We’ve had an email this morning from IB that they’re starting treatment again from April 27th. I was excited to get the email but then quickly realised it probably still doesn’t mean much for us while this is all still going on. The earliest I’d be able to do the FET based on my period is the end of May but that still feels like an uncertain time with the UK still currently on lockdown and travel restricted


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Love_Lucy that’s good news though! 
A little relief there. I am thinking July just to
Give myself some hope. Or I’ll go round the twist! 
Travel restrictions are the problem. But once AF Arrives I plan on booking fully refundable changeable flights for fear they will book up if they do social distancing on flights.


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah it is good to know now that the ball is in our court. I’m anxious about pre-planning it but maybe thinking the end of June or July. In my head i’d prepared myself that it wouldn’t be until September so this is a bonus. I’m going to research some refundable flight options as well xx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - the clinic here in UK said possibly  summer / June ish as an estimation to resume ( start again ) DD IVF  - I guess I need to have a hope / idea  - but if things look like they won't  reopen here , I will look abroad .  When I really stop and thing about it all i am deeply anxious so i guess I try to keep busy or something.....It is good to hear about IB though xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

The Czech Rep has opened its borders today


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - just wonder if anyone has had any information from any UK Clinics re. when / how / in what form they might be re opening ?  thanks x


----------

